# Two incredible almost unknown opera by Franz Schreker



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

DER SCHMIED VON GENT (The backsmith of Gent)
DER SINGENDE TEUFEL (the devil's singing) 

I am lucky...I met a guy from Austria by Internet who record me these two operas from the radio. They are aweesome. Have you ever heard about them?

Martin, charmed


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Opera*s*....Martin...not Opera

Nikolai Myaskovsky, your friend


----------



## slowjazz (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry i don't know the operas.
p.s: I hope you're not schizophrenic )


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> DER SCHMIED VON GENT (The backsmith of Gent)
> DER SINGENDE TEUFEL (the devil's singing)
> 
> I am lucky...I met a guy from Austria by Internet who record me these two operas from the radio. They are aweesome. Have you ever heard about them?
> ...


It's The Singing Devil.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I've heard of these operas but am not familiar with them . I have a CD of Schreker's "Der ferne Klang" (The distant sound) on the Capriccio label conducted by Gerd Albrecht , who has done the opera world such a great favor by recording so many interesting obscure and neglected operas , and it's definitely worth hearing .
I've also heard the Decca recording of "De Gezeichneten" (the Branded ones ), part of the Degenerate Music series on that label .
Schreker's opera were all the rage in Germany and Austria until the Nazis came to power 
and the composer fell afoul of them as he was half Jewish , but have been enjoying something of a revival in recent years . There is also a DVD of Die Gezeicheneten conducted by Kent Nagano, which I have not seen but would very much like to .
Schreker's operas were considered rather decadent and musically overripe by some in the past , but this composer deserves being revived .


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

moody said:


> It's The Singing Devil.


Yes...Whatever, it is the name of an organ. My German sucks and "stupid" Google gave me that translation. Thanks for the clarification.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

superhorn said:


> I've heard of these operas but am not familiar with them . I have a CD of Schreker's "Der ferne Klang" (The distant sound) on the Capriccio label conducted by Gerd Albrecht , who has done the opera world such a great favor by recording so many interesting obscure and neglected operas , and it's definitely worth hearing .
> I've also heard the Decca recording of "De Gezeichneten" (the Branded ones ), part of the Degenerate Music series on that label .
> Schreker's opera were all the rage in Germany and Austria until the Nazis came to power
> and the composer fell afoul of them as he was half Jewish , but have been enjoying something of a revival in recent years . There is also a DVD of Die Gezeicheneten conducted by Kent Nagano, which I have not seen but would very much like to .
> Schreker's operas were considered rather decadent and musically overripe by some in the past , but this composer deserves being revived .


The rare recording of the blacksmith I have comes from live:

http://www.theoperacritic.com/reviewsa.php?schedid=chzschmie0110

The same about the Singing Devil...

They are both awesome but I prefer the Blacksmith. I am lucky.

Martin


----------

